# Who's got this much nerve!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, brave guy!
Wapiti vs Photographe


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful animal............wouldnt want to get that close tho. good thing it just wanted to play


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonathan Rossouw's Gorilla Encounter in Uganda - YouTube

this guy was pretty brave too


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Is that what they are calling it lol. I don't know


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

1% understanding the animal/experience, 99% luck


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

so i will pput myself in that guys head for a second wondering what hes thinking first hmm lets just let this thing hit me with its antlers it couldnt escalate could it ? o wow he backed up lets sap another pic then put my hat back on now im going to make my self as small as i can to be the least intimidating that i can be. ok he just knocked my ghat off again now i have to put my hat back on ok l 
wow looks like its going to charge il snap a pic then go back into my pasive ball formation because that worked before ok now lets check the pictures while hes bashing me. now i am going to touch his antler and piss him off more 

i mean come one !!!!! how stuped are you ! and the people waching as this guy is geting hit by an elk its teling him to back off notis all it wanted him to do was go away


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

dont get me wrong the guys a moron, if the elk had killed him it would have been natural selection and the human race would have been better off if he still plans on having kids, but he got lucky and thank goodness because that would have been ugly on film


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It may be because this is the Youtube era that the guy didn't get up and run away (who wants to look like they're scared on video for the world to see). 

They are both lucky. He could have easily been gored to death and then they would have probably destroyed the wapati young buck.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

There are bystanders. I do not believe that they will do nothing if the guy is in danger.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

dmaobc said:


> There are bystanders. I do not believe that they will do nothing if the guy is in danger.


well they did sooo


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought the buck looked kind of photo shopped


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

coppercloud said:


> I thought the buck looked kind of photo shopped


you can see there shadows mix and he grabs its antlers plus then the buck hit him it sent a shockwave thru his body


----------

